# Unerklärliche Abstürze

## Starik

Hi,

betreibe ein Samsung X11 Ceseba Laptop mit Gentoo (weiter detaillierte Informationen). Seit einiger Zeit häufen sich diverse Unstimmigkeiten. Gerade eben stürzt zum Beispiel der oowriter als ich eine Tabelle anklicken will. Ebenso stürzen regelmäßig amarok,firefox,k3b oder andere Programme ab. Die Fehler sind nicht reproduzierbar (oder ich weiß nicht wie) und treten scheinbar zufällig auf. Besonderes habe ich in letzter Zeit nicht gemacht; an meinem System habe ich schon länger nicht mehr herumgespielt. Da ich mein Problem nicht richtig identifizieren kann, weiß ich auch nicht genau wo ich suchen soll...

Vielen Dank für jede Hilfe!

---------------------------------------------------

Systeminformationen (Window-Manager: xfce4)

----------------------------------------------------

```

dennis@elenor ~ $ emerge --info 

Portage 2.1.3.19 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.22-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-gentoo-r8 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T5500 @ 1.66GHz

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 07 Dec 2007 15:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.22-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo "

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/overlays/xeffects"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa apache2 avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt dbus dlloader dri dvd dvdr encode fam firefox fortran gdbm gif glitz gpm hal iconv imlib ipod ipv6 ipw3945 isdnlog java jpeg kde libg++ mad midi mp3 mpeg mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia opengl openmp pam pcre pdf pdflib perl png pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection reiserfs sdl session spell spl ssl svg symlink tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode visualization win32codecs x86 xinerama xml xorg xscreensaver xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

---------------------------------------

```

dennis@elenor ~ $ cat /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# This should not be changed unless you know exactly what you are doing.  You

# should probably be using a different stage, instead.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo "

USE="ipod dbus apache2 mysql X avi cdparanoia crypt \

     dlloader dri dvdr elibc_glibc encode fam firefox gdbm gif hal \

     imlib input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard \

     input_devices_mouse java jpeg kernel_linux libg++ mad mp3 mpeg ncurses nls \

     opengl pdflib perl png python quicktime reiserfs symlink sdl \

     session spell spl ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts udev \

     unicode userland_GNU win32codecs x86 xml xorg xv zlib nvidia \

     xscreensaver xinerama dvd alsa cdr qt3 qt4 kde ipw3945 visualization glitz svg pdf -gtk -gnome -cups"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

LINGUAS="de"

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/overlays/xeffects"

```

--------------------------------------------------------

Output ps ax:

```

  PID TTY      STAT   TIME COMMAND

    1 ?        Ss     0:00 init [3]  

    2 ?        S<     0:00 [kthreadd]

    3 ?        S<     0:00 [migration/0]

    4 ?        SN     0:00 [ksoftirqd/0]

    5 ?        S<     0:00 [watchdog/0]

    6 ?        S<     0:00 [migration/1]

    7 ?        SN     0:00 [ksoftirqd/1]

    8 ?        S<     0:00 [watchdog/1]

    9 ?        S<     0:00 [events/0]

   10 ?        S<     0:00 [events/1]

   11 ?        S<     0:00 [khelper]

   71 ?        S<     0:00 [kblockd/0]

   72 ?        S<     0:00 [kblockd/1]

   73 ?        S<     0:00 [kacpid]

   74 ?        S<     0:00 [kacpi_notify]

  202 ?        S<     0:00 [ksuspend_usbd]

  205 ?        S<     0:00 [khubd]

  207 ?        S<     0:00 [kseriod]

  238 ?        S      0:00 [pdflush]

  239 ?        S      0:00 [pdflush]

  240 ?        S<     0:00 [kswapd0]

  241 ?        S<     0:00 [aio/0]

  242 ?        S<     0:00 [aio/1]

  593 ?        Ss     0:00 aterm

  596 pts/0    Ss     0:00 bash

  904 ?        S<     0:00 [khpsbpkt]

  909 ?        S<     0:00 [knodemgrd_0]

  976 ?        S<     0:00 [kpsmoused]

  981 ?        S<     0:00 [kcryptd/0]

  982 ?        S<     0:00 [kcryptd/1]

  983 ?        S<     0:00 [kondemand/0]

  984 ?        S<     0:00 [kondemand/1]

  996 ?        S<     0:00 [reiserfs/0]

  997 ?        S<     0:00 [reiserfs/1]

 1089 ?        S<s    0:00 /sbin/udevd --daemon

 2458 pts/0    R+     0:00 ps ax

 2475 ?        S<     0:00 [iwl3945/0]

 2476 ?        S<     0:00 [iwl3945/1]

 2504 ?        S<     0:00 [iwl3945]

 4838 ?        Ss     0:00 /sbin/dhclient -e PEER_ROUTERS=yes -e PEER_DNS=yes -e PEER_NTP=yes -e IF_METRIC=2000 -q -1 -pf /var/run/dhclient-wlan0.pid wlan0

 4975 ?        Ssl    0:01 /usr/sbin/mysqld --defaults-file=/etc/mysql/my.cnf --basedir=/usr --datadir=/var/lib/mysql --pid-file=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid --socket=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

 5054 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/syslog-ng

 5116 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --system

 5174 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/hald --use-syslog --verbose=no

 5175 ?        S      0:00 hald-runner

 5181 ?        S      0:00 hald-addon-keyboard: listening on /dev/input/event0

 5183 ?        S      0:00 /usr/libexec/hald-addon-cpufreq

 5184 ?        S      0:00 /usr/libexec/hald-addon-acpi

 5185 ?        S      0:00 hald-addon-keyboard: listening on /dev/input/event1

 5186 ?        S      0:00 hald-addon-keyboard: listening on /dev/input/event2

 5187 ?        S      0:00 hald-addon-keyboard: listening on /dev/input/event3

 5188 ?        S      0:00 hald-addon-keyboard: listening on /dev/input/event4

 5199 ?        S      0:01 hald-addon-storage: polling /dev/hdb (every 2 sec)

 5284 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdm

 5333 tty7     SLs+   4:26 /usr/bin/X -br -nolisten tcp :0 vt7 -auth /var/run/xauth/A:0-1hiaPs

 5335 ?        S      0:00 -:0                 

 5342 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D SSL -D SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST -D SUEXEC -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -k start

 5408 tty1     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty1 linux

 5409 tty2     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux

 5410 tty3     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty3 linux

 5411 tty4     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty4 linux

 5412 tty5     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty5 linux

 5413 tty6     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty6 linux

 5426 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D SSL -D SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST -D SUEXEC -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -k start

 5427 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D SSL -D SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST -D SUEXEC -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -k start

 5428 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D SSL -D SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST -D SUEXEC -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -k start

 5429 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D SSL -D SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST -D SUEXEC -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -k start

 5430 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D SSL -D SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST -D SUEXEC -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -k start

 5439 ?        Ss     0:00 /bin/sh /etc/xdg/xfce4/xinitrc

 5445 ?        S      0:00 /bin/sh /etc/xdg/xfce4/xinitrc

 5447 ?        S      0:00 xscreensaver -no-splash

 5449 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/bin/ssh-agent -s

 5454 ?        S      0:00 /usr/bin/dbus-launch --sh-syntax --exit-with-session

 5455 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --fork --print-pid 4 --print-address 6 --session

 5457 ?        S      0:00 /usr/bin/xfce4-session

 5461 ?        Ss     0:00 xfce-mcs-manager

 5463 ?        Ss     0:00 kdeinit Running...

 5467 ?        S      0:00 dcopserver [kdeinit] --nosid

 5469 ?        S      0:00 klauncher [kdeinit]

 5471 ?        S      0:00 kded [kdeinit]

 5473 ?        S      0:00 /usr/libexec/gam_server

 5477 ?        S      0:22 xfwm4 --sm-client-id 117f000001000119617017900000251380000 --display :0.0

 5478 ?        S      0:01 /usr/bin/xfdesktop --sm-client-id 117f000001000119341060000000051530000 --display :0.0

 5480 ?        S      0:00 /usr/bin/Thunar --daemon

 5485 ?        S      0:03 xfce4-panel --sm-client-id 117f000001000119349291600000051500001 --display :0.0

 5488 ?        S      0:00 kio_uiserver -session 117f000001000119714674600000053870000_1197271210_2473

 5567 ?        S      0:02 conky

 5568 ?        S      0:01 conky

 5569 ?        S      0:01 conky

 5570 ?        S      0:01 conky

 5571 ?        S      0:01 conky

 5572 ?        S      0:01 conky

 5575 ?        S      0:01 conky

 5576 ?        S      0:01 conky

 5577 ?        S      0:01 conky

 5578 ?        S      0:01 conky

 5579 ?        S      0:01 conky

 5580 ?        S      0:01 conky

 5581 ?        S      0:01 conky

 5582 ?        S      0:01 conky

 5583 ?        S      0:01 conky

 5584 ?        S      0:01 conky

 5585 ?        S      0:01 conky

 5587 ?        S      0:01 conky

 5588 ?        S      0:01 conky

 5589 ?        S      0:01 conky

 5590 ?        S      0:01 conky

 5592 ?        S      0:01 conky

 5593 ?        S      0:01 conky

 5594 ?        S      0:01 conky

 5595 ?        S      0:01 conky

 5596 ?        S      0:01 conky

 5597 ?        S      0:01 conky

 5598 ?        S      0:01 conky

 5599 ?        S      0:01 conky

 5600 ?        S      0:01 conky

 5601 ?        S      0:01 conky

 5602 ?        S      0:01 conky

 5603 ?        S      0:01 conky

 5605 ?        S      0:01 conky

 5607 ?        S      0:01 conky

 5610 ?        S      0:01 /usr/libexec/xfce4/panel-plugins/xfce4-menu-plugin socket_id 25165855 name xfce4-menu id 5 display_name Xfce Menu size 40 screen_position 11

 5642 ?        S      0:05 /usr/libexec/xfce4/panel-plugins/xfce4-battery-plugin socket_id 25165884 name battmon id 119612683115 display_name Battery Monitor size 22 screen_position 2

 8666 ?        S      0:00 kio_file [kdeinit] file /tmp/ksocket-dennis/klauncherbars8b.slave-socket /tmp/ksocket-dennis/amarokiveQEb.slave-socket

 9291 ?        S      0:00 /bin/sh /usr/bin/ooffice -writer file:///home/dennis/Desktop/demande%20d'examen.doc

 9292 ?        S      0:00 /bin/sh /usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice -writer file:///home/dennis/Desktop/demande%20d'examen.doc

 9338 ?        Sl     0:05 /usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice.bin -writer file:///home/dennis/Desktop/demande%20d'examen.doc

11650 ?        S      0:00 /bin/bash /usr/libexec/mozilla-launcher

11659 ?        Sl     3:10 /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox-bin

11688 ?        S      0:00 /usr/libexec/gconfd-2 14

```

---------------------------------

```

elenor dennis # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72M [GeForce Go 7400] (rev a1)

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

09:05.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)

09:09.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev b4)

09:09.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C552 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 09)

09:09.2 Generic system peripheral [0805]: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 18)

09:09.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Unknown device 0843

09:09.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 09)

09:09.5 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 04)

```

---------------------------------------------

```

elenor dennis # hdparm /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 multcount     = 16 (on)

 IO_support    =  0 (default 16-bit)

 unmaskirq     =  0 (off)

 using_dma     =  1 (on)

 keepsettings  =  0 (off)

 readonly      =  0 (off)

 readahead     = 256 (on)

 geometry      = 16383/255/63, sectors = 180468192, start = 0

```

------------------------------------------------

```

elenor dennis # fdisk /dev/hda

The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 11233.

There is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024,

and could in certain setups cause problems with:

1) software that runs at boot time (e.g., old versions of LILO)

2) booting and partitioning software from other OSs

   (e.g., DOS FDISK, OS/2 FDISK)

Command (m for help): p

Disk /dev/hda: 92.3 GB, 92399714304 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 11233 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *           1          13      104391   83  Linux

/dev/hda2              14          76      506047+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hda3              77        2509    19543072+  83  Linux

/dev/hda4            2510       11233    70075530   83  Linux

```

----------

## oscarwild

Hallo Starik,

Nicht reproduzierbar kann auf einen Hardware-Defekt hindeuten. Ein relativ sicheres Indiz dafür wäre z.B. dass beim emergen von Paketen der Compiler gelegentlich abstürzt, und bei einem erneuten Versuch durchläuft, oder jeweils an einer anderen Stelle schlapp macht.

Empfehlung zur gezielten Diagnose:

1. übernacht das RAM mit memtest86 prüfen lassen.

2. Mit cpuburn unter Aufsicht (!) die CPU prüfen

Erst wenn dabei nichts herauskommt würde ich mir die Software vornehmen.

LG

OscarWild

----------

## Starik

Danke, memtest86 werd ich machen. Beim emergen hatte ich eigentlich nie Probleme.

----------

## dakjo

Tip 3: Sichtung der Elkos auf dem MoBo. Ist einer geplatzt isses hin.

----------

## Starik

Nö, da ist alles in Ordnung. Ich tipp eher mal auf ein Softwareproblem, auch wenn man was hardware-mäßiges nicht ausschließen kann.

Gibs keine log Files von xfce4 oder dergleichen wo man nachlesen kann warum einzelne Fenster/Programme abstürzen?

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Starik wrote:*   

> Nö, da ist alles in Ordnung. Ich tipp eher mal auf ein Softwareproblem, auch wenn man was hardware-mäßiges nicht ausschließen kann.
> 
> Gibs keine log Files von xfce4 oder dergleichen wo man nachlesen kann warum einzelne Fenster/Programme abstürzen?

 

du kannst dir ja für die zukunft erstmal angewöhnen die programme aus dem terminal zu starten, die fehlermeldungen die dann dort ggf. auftauchen geben meistens mehr auskunft über das problem.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Quote:*   

> Besonderes habe ich in letzter Zeit nicht gemacht; an meinem System habe ich schon länger nicht mehr herumgespielt.

 

Hi,

Aber ein regelmäßiges Update oder Sicherheitsupdate machst du doch schon oder?

Stichwort: glsa-check

Selbst wenn immer alle behaupten Linux sei vor Viren, Malware "sicher" würde ich nicht auf ein regelmäßiges update oder Backup verzichten.

Der Terminal-Tipp von AmonAmarth hat mir bei solchen Problemen eigentlich auch immer weitergeholfen.

Ansonsten mal schauen ob ein revdep-rebuild was findet.

Edit:

Mir ist nochwas eingefallen: Bevor du revdep-rebuild ausführst. Schau doch mal ob es bei den tieferen (--deep) Abhängigkeiten größere Versionsprünge gab. also wenn z.B. Amarok abstürzt und ein erneutes emergen nicht half, werfe ich gerne einen Blick in  emerge -pvDu amarok.

----------

## ok

Warum laufen so viele Conky-Prozesse?

Beende doch mal conky (alle).

----------

## xraver

Ich möchte nur darauf hinweisen, das man sich auf Memtest nicht immer verlassen kann.

Zwar macht sich Memtest bei groben Fehlern bemerkbar, aber bei .zb. einer falschen FSB Einstellung des RAM´s zeigt Memtest nichts an.

Und Trotzdem war der Speicher schuld  :Wink: . (wer denk ich laber Mist, konnte es schon mehrmals an verschiedenen Rechnern beobachten)

Dementsprechend würde ich auch mal die BIOS Settings überprüfen. -Notfalls Default Settings laden.

----------

## bbgermany

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Ich möchte nur darauf hinweisen, das man sich auf Memtest nicht immer verlassen kann.
> 
> Zwar macht sich Memtest bei groben Fehlern bemerkbar, aber bei .zb. einer falschen FSB Einstellung des RAM´s zeigt Memtest nichts an.
> 
> Und Trotzdem war der Speicher schuld . (wer denk ich laber Mist, konnte es schon mehrmals an verschiedenen Rechnern beobachten)
> ...

 

Dieses Verhalten kann ich nur bestätigen. Habe ich auch schon gehabt.

Da du eine NVidia Karte hast, welchen Treiber verwendest du für diese?

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Starik

Danke für die vielen Antworten. Komisch, seitdem ich den Post eröffnet habe ist nichts mehr passiert...

1.) Ja, mein System ist auf dem aktuellsten Stand.

2.) Programme werden im Terminal gestartet.

3.) Nvidia Treiber:

```

elenor dennis # emerge -s nvidia-driver

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : nvidia-driver ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

 

*  x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

      Latest version available: 100.14.19

      Latest version installed: 100.14.19

      Size of files: 29,595 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description:   NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries

      License:       NVIDIA

```

4.) Hab mal conky rausgeschmissen. Kann es evtl. sein, dass mir irgendwas den Speicher zumüllt?

----------

## Starik

Bin mir jetzt ziemlich sicher das mir irgendwas den RAM zumüllt.

Hier:

```

dennis@elenor ~ $ uptime

 01:07:50 up  8:01,  5 users,  load average: 5.06, 4.03, 2.61

```

```

dennis@elenor ~ $ free -m

                  total         used       free        shared  buffers  cached

Mem:          1008        990         17          0         19        599

-/+ buffers/cache:        371        636

Swap:          494          0        493

```

Wie könnte ich herausfinden was das ist? Vielleicht Malware? 

A propos, weiß jemand wie man bei top nach Mem-Verbrauch absteigend sortiert...Entweder bin ich dazu zu müde oder zu blöd die man-Seiten zu lesen...

----------

## ok

Ich benutze dafür sys-process/htop, mit <M> (groß m) wird nach dem Speicherverbrauch sortiert.

Ich habs gerade mit top versucht, funktioniert auch.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Starik wrote:*   

> Bin mir jetzt ziemlich sicher das mir irgendwas den RAM zumüllt.
> 
> Hier:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Linux nutzt die Resourcen, die du ihm gibst! Wozu RAM brach liegen lassen, wenn man darin allerlei Zeugs zwischenspeichern kann? Ausserdem: würde wirklich etwas deinen Speicher fressen, dann würdest du Massig SWAP verbrauchen. Aber der ist bei dir = 0. Einzig deine CPU Auslastung ist (sofern ein Einprozessor System) etwas hoch. Alles was über längere Zeit höher als 2 ist (bei einem Einprozessor System) ist eigentlich zu hoch. Das gilt aber nur, wenn der Rechner nicht idlet. Hier ein Beispiel auf einem System, welches seit 4 Stunden Dateien mit rsync transferiert.

 *Quote:*   

> top - 20:18:08 up 130 days,  2:14,  1 user,  load average: 2.28, 2.31, 2.27
> 
> Tasks:  43 total,   3 running,  40 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie
> 
> Cpu(s): 76.1%us, 15.6%sy,  0.0%ni,  0.0%id,  0.0%wa,  6.3%hi,  2.0%si,  0.0%st
> ...

 

Dieses System (Geode Prozessor) ist damit ausgelastet. Wenn jetzt irgend was gröberes starten würde gäbe es Engpässe.

Das System auf welches Gesynct wird, hat jedoch locker Reserven!

 *Quote:*   

> top - 20:20:50 up  4:55,  2 users,  load average: 0.40, 0.41, 0.37
> 
> Tasks:  53 total,   3 running,  50 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie
> 
> Cpu(s): 13.6%us,  7.3%sy,  0.0%ni, 58.1%id, 11.6%wa,  2.3%hi,  7.0%si,  0.0%st
> ...

 

Denn 60% der Zeit idlet der Celeron Prozessor darin nur herum.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

